# Screening Colonoscopies



## bbeatty (Apr 15, 2010)

There has been discussion in my office about when to code a colonoscopy as screening.  If the patient had findings on exam years ago and now presents with no signs or symptoms for another colonoscopy, shouldn't we code it as a screening if nothing is found on this exam?  I have one person who says once there are findings it can never be a screening again?  I thought screening meant there are no signs or symptoms prior to the scope.


----------



## coachlang3 (Apr 15, 2010)

You are correct.  If the patient is currently having no symptoms and is not being treated for any previous findings, it would be a screening.

Consider a polyp.  The surgeon finds a polyp on a previous screening (converting it to a diagnostic colon) but it turns out to be benign.  However, that patient would now be a high risk screening due to that previous finding.


----------



## capricew (Apr 26, 2010)

I agree,

symptoms and findings from the past do not apply to current treatment.  If patient is presenting just for surveillance based on findings of a polyp two years ago-- the dx is v12.72 -- which is a screening diagnosis.


----------



## RJG (Apr 29, 2010)

If they have a history of polyps and a polyp is found with the current colonoscopy what diagnosis codes do you use, what order and how are you linking them.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (Apr 29, 2010)

Non-Medicare = 1)V76.51, 2)211.3, 3)V12.72 link 1-3.  Payers in my area do not recognize V12.72 as screening.
Medicare = 1)V12.72, 2)211.3 only linke 211.3


----------



## DOVERRED (Apr 29, 2010)

if the op note said surveillance  or followup of a previous colonscopy  i use  the v6709 with hx of if nothing new is found  or if something new is  found such as a tubular adenoma  i would use v6709with 211.3....


----------



## ercoder65 (May 3, 2010)

So, if the patient is a Medicare patient coming in for a screening due to previous polyp findings, V76.51 wouldn't be the primary, but V12.72 would be with G0105 as the procedure? Is this correct understanding? Thanks!

Rich


----------



## coachlang3 (May 4, 2010)

Rich,

Yes, that would be correct.


----------



## Lisa Bledsoe (May 5, 2010)

ercoder65 said:


> So, if the patient is a Medicare patient coming in for a screening due to previous polyp findings, V76.51 wouldn't be the primary, but V12.72 would be with G0105 as the procedure? Is this correct understanding? Thanks!
> 
> Rich



Yes


----------

